# Starting over



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi.

I've got a 75 gallon aquarium that was used mainly for livebearers. About six months ago or so, I lost my last fish. There was some disease in it that was killing them all, some slowly and some quickly. I got help from experts all over the web and from people at a few fish shops in town, but nothing would stop it. They would just be eaten away from the inside out, getting more and more skinny until they would eventually die. I was told that the only thing I could do was to sterilize everything and start over.

Well, it's been sitting there ever since. I'd like to start over now. I have kept the water in it and the filter has been running, but I know there is no way it's cycled anymore. Plus, I'm pretty sure I will have to drain, sterilize, refill and then begin the cycling process again.

I was wondering what the best way to do this is. I'm hoping that since I haven't had any fish in it for so long, that most bacteria has died. I'm also hoping that whatever the nasty disease was has died as well. I'd rather not mess with bleach or anything like that. 

I've read in a few places that heat is the best way to kill any remnants left behind. Do you think I can just simply drain it, refill it with hot hot water from the tap, and then set my heater to the maximum temp? I'm hoping that might kill anything left behind, and sterilize the filter sponge and gravel/ornaments as well.

What do you all think?

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

IMO i would fill the tank with any type or hot water at all. I would shoot for room temperature to prevent the seals from leaking and the glass from cracking. Setting your heater to the maximum temp should be just fine though as long as you dont add any fish yet.


----------



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

Yep, I've got it filled with room temperature, and have the heater set to max. It will probably heat up in a few hours, and I'll keep it that way for a few days, filtering and all. 

Then I'll do another HUGE water change, and let it get to around 74F or so, before starting the cycling process.

Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

That sounds like it will work! What kind of fish are you planning on putting in there? Also, how are you planning on cycling it?


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

You must have had a parasite in the tank. I had the same thing happen to me and colony of betta. I had a small rake system which they all died within a month bc they just got so skinny it was gross. like everyone has said put the temp up as high as it goes, and add aquarium salt. really try to get the temp up above 85 though.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Your best bet would be to drain everything and let it dry out totally. 

Bleach gets rid of some stuff but not everything as this article explains.
http://www.petsforum.com/MAS/masart35.htm

Hopefully whatever it was that was killing your fish have died off. Without having a host for six months hopefully was enough but it never hurt to be really sure and go above and beyond.


----------



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay, I've actually had the temp at 96 for about 12 hours now (took a long time to get there). How long do you think I should keep it there before starting to lower that temp and starting with some cycling fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bacteria don't need hosts to survive, just to thrive. The lack of fish didn't eliminate them. If the wasting disease your fish had was caused by them, then anything short of a full drainout & scald isn't going to do you any good.

You can try to just keep going from where you are now, and it will probably work, but don't be too shocked if it doesn't.


----------



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, that would sure stink if it didn't work. Hopefully it wasn't bacteria, and all will be well.

So, it's still sitting nicely at 96F. Think I should start bringing it down now, and start cycling when it gets to around 74F. Or do you think it needs to sit at that temp for a little longer?

Thanks!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

All my livebearers died in the same way as yours, to keep them the water must be clean all the time to stop parasites from developing.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It really depends on how long the lifecycle of whatever parasite was in the tank as to how long you need to run the high temp. You need to hold it there through two lifecycles. The first length for any existing parasites and the second for any eggs or such they laid before they died. Those hatching should die before they reproduce.


----------



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay, I lowered the temp to 78, and went to the fish store. I was looking all over town for bio-spira. Alright, I got some! Yep, it was expensive. Enough for 60 gallons cost nearly $28. But, if it works, it'll be worth it.

Here's what I did - put the two packets of bio-spira in the tank, and let it settle for about thirty minutes. I also purchased four platties and four black mollies. I put them in (after floating the bag for about thirty minutes) and they are swimming around.

Where do I go from here? I've never used bio-spira before; I've always done the old fashioned cycling method. When should I start testing the water? When do I do a partial water change? And how soon will I know if bio-spira worked? :?: 

Thanks for your help!


----------

